# Autosleeper electrics



## 98740 (Apr 18, 2006)

The internal electrics on my (old) Autosleeper have stopped working. The hook-up still works, which powers a 240 volt socket, it's the stuff that runs on 12 volt that has given up. The control panel offers no clues. The fuses all look OK, as do the vehicle fuses. Any suggestions about what to look for? Is there a master fuse somewhere hidden away?

All suggestions gratefuly received.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Broc

Main Leisure battery fuse, by the battery


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

on my rambler there were, before I rewired it to make it work better!! , A pair of large rated fuses, one in line coming from the main battery, and one coming from the leisure battery.

Hope that helps,

Daniel.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brocksman

I agree with the previous posters so check the inline fuse at the battery first but my son has a 1989 AS rapport and had a problem like that ..it fooled us for quite a while...the fuses on his Zig panel are this type:-










They are fitted into screw type holders on the face of the panel

With a visual examination the fuse looked just fine ...a test with a meter eventually led me back to the fuse which although it looked OK was not connecting....a new fuse and all was OK.

mike


----------



## 98740 (Apr 18, 2006)

There is an in-line fuse at the battery. I put a meter on it, and there is current from the battery terminal to the far side of the fuse. 

At the other end is a control board with six fuses, all test OK, although when I checked yesterday the fridge fuse had blown and I replaced it. There doesn't seem to be any power getting as far as that board.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think it is unlikely that you measured current accross the Fuse, resistance maybe?

If that fuse is ok the the wire connecting it to the board is next in line and only possibility left .

I am assuming that you have checked leisure battery Voltage?


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

*Autosleeper electrics.*

If it makes you feel any better, my brand new (March 06) Autosleepers electrics stopped working on it's first outing. They replaced the whole RCD box to solve it. It still keeps tripping out and blowing fuses.

Then the battery warning light came on on the instrument display, so Peugeot at Clerkenleap, Worcester had it in to replace the alternator. They replaced the alternator and then crashed the motorhome whilst manouvering it around the workshop.

Isn't life great!!

It is a nice motorhome though.

Regards,

Ian.


----------



## 98740 (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe they don't build Autosleepers like they used to. This is the first time in 18 years we've had any problem with the electrics.

Looks like I'll have to try to trace that cable. This van has only a single battery, and it's on top. I wonder if there could be a problem in the fuse board. It looks a bit complicated...


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we have a problem with our 12v electrics, in as nothing works, checked all fuses ect, when we plug into mains nothing works either, the battery charging light is on, could it be the battery and can anyone tell me the average lifespan of leisure battery, we use our van as our daily vehicle and have only just been away for a week in April and everything was working ok then, also just in case we have to replace the battery can anyone reccomend a really good one, we have only just been motorhoming for a year and are a bit green, thanks in advance for any help to solving problem.
annetony :? :? :?  :letitallout:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Have you got a multimeter?

If not, get one.

Take a volt reading on your leisure battery while the vehicle is connected to 220V. Note this reading down.

Leave it hooked up overnight and in the morning take it off hook up and measure the voltage on the battery. Note this reading down

24 hours later take another voltage reading off your battery (do not use in the meantime). Note this reading down.

Post the 3 readings on this thread and somebody a lot cleverer than I are bound sure to come up with some suggestions


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

BROCSMAN said:


> There is an in-line fuse at the battery. I put a meter on it, and there is current from the battery terminal to the far side of the fuse.


What exactly have you measured? If you used an ammeter across the fuse then you would have measured a current even if the fuse was blown .......because you have completed a circuit with the ammeter.

If you were using a voltmeter and measured as you say, you would get a 0v reading if the fuse was good and possibly a + voltage if the fuse was blown.

Have you removed the fuse and checked it's resistance?

Harvey


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, we charged the battery up using our other battery charger and the battery is ok, so back to the fuses again, it turned out that one of them on the zig unit wasnt connecting so changed it and hey presto we have lights again


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

another MHF problem solved...I really think we are ready to take on running the country.

mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

OK. Croquet anyone?

Dave


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> another MHF problem solved...I really think we are ready to take on running the country.
> 
> mike


We couldn't do any worse!


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Brocsman, sorry to burst your bubble but you probably havent actually cured your fault permanently. You control panel is notorious for the rivet which holds the fuse holders together shearing off & making an on/off contact. Take the unit out & pull gently on the spade terminals on the back of the fuseholders(all 12 ot them) I am certain you will find at least one sheared if not more. Just run a 3mm drill through & pop rivet it back on from the rear. PERMANENTLY SORTED! Done hundreds over the years, Steve


----------

